# How can I update my details for the microchip when I've lost the paperwork?



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had to change my mobile number and I need to update the microchip database details. I can't find the paperwork, the vet scanned them for me so I have the chip numbers.

has anyone updated details without their paperwork? How will I find out which database they are registered with? What do I do now 

Help!

**ETA* all sorted now thanks for looking *


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep I got the vet to scan them and then went to anibase and petlog and put the numbers in.. the vet said said most chips are with one of those


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Yep I got the vet to scan them and then went to anibase and petlog and put the numbers in.. the vet said said most chips are with one of those


I tried that but I need a security code that you get with the paperwork when you register so they won't let me log in


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I tried that but I need a security code that you get with the paperwork when you register so they won't let me log in


hmm I didn't- on pet log I just put the chip number is where it says Look up a microchip


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

You can use this site to find out where it is registered and then call the relevant company and explain 

check-a-chip.co.uk | UK Pet MicroChip Search | Identify With Which UK Pet MicroChip Database The MicroChip Might Be Registered


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd have the same problem if I had to change Loki's details, he ate his paperwork 
Sorry can't help


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

Can you not go back to the vets or who ever did the microchip in the first place? They'll keep a record of the company and numbers.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Wyrekin said:


> You can use this site to find out where it is registered and then call the relevant company and explain
> 
> check-a-chip.co.uk | UK Pet MicroChip Search | Identify With Which UK Pet MicroChip Database The MicroChip Might Be Registered


Thanks that's brilliant, got a phone number from that link, called them and they have told me what I need to do. Got to wait until Monday to speak to them in the main office because I haven't got the PIN numbers.



AnnC said:


> Can you not go back to the vets or who ever did the microchip in the first place? They'll keep a record of the company and numbers.


Thanks for the reply  Great advice, I did that for Shannow but the other two were done free at a fun day somewhere so non one to go back to :blush2:


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

metaldog said:


> Thanks that's brilliant, got a phone number from that link, called them and they have told me what I need to do. Got to wait until Monday to speak to them in the main office because I haven't got the PIN numbers.


Glad it helped:smile5:


----------

